# Steel Shot saves lives...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, here's one reason anyway to shoot steel shot when pheasant hunting. I was mounting a pheasant for a customer over the weekend, and when I got to cleaning the meat off the ulna bone in the wing, I noticed a single steel pellet just inside the skin. I thought it was odd, because the bird was obvisouly not shot there. There was no holes or trauma. The bone had obviously been broken in 1/2, but nature fused it back together. The rooster must have survived his first encounter with a hunter, before the next guy got em'. I've seen this many times on waterfowl, but this is a first for upland game. It makes you wonder how many cripples would survive shooting non toxic shot! At least a few anyway!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rick, Had the same thing with a broken leg. There was a lump like half ping pong ball that was completly healed, leg bent, but he could run very well. Had to be from early season this year.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Like Mr. Monson, I've seen a few with broken legs that have healed up just fine. Can't say whether it was lead or steel shot though.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If it was lead, the toxic shot would've killed em' more than likely! By the way...I do shoot lead, but this got me thinking a little!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Gimme a break....How many more cripples will there be with steel???


----------



## pheasant101 (Jan 11, 2007)

And how many more would just be running around with steel. If you shoot lead and are a decent shot the bird will go down. Where as I've seen steel shot hit the ruster and watch it go down to only run away. So I'll stick with the lead.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Where as I've seen steel shot hit the ruster and watch it go down to only run away


Nothing a good dog can't handle.

I have only lost a couple of birds in the last 5 years and I shoot steel 99% of the time.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not saying anyone should shoot because of my findings. Just thought it was interesting!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

One bad thing about steel is that it doesn't go down the garbage disposal as easy as lead because it is a little harder. I shoot all steel so in order to get the steel out of the garbage disposal I have a small magnet that I can run around the inside of the disposal at the end of cleaning to get the shot out before I run the disposal to give it a final cleaning. Works pretty good! As far as poisoning birds only lead can give you lead poisoning but lead does kill a little better so it is probably a wash.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> One bad thing about steel is that it doesn't go down the garbage disposal as easy as lead because it is a little harder. I shoot all steel so in order to get the steel out of the garbage disposal I have a small magnet that I can run around the inside of the disposal at the end of cleaning to get the shot out before I run the disposal to give it a final cleaning. Works pretty good! As far as poisoning birds only lead can give you lead poisoning but lead does kill a little better so it is probably a wash.


You should quit shooting that garbage disposal, don't you think.


----------



## pheasant101 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nothing a good dog can't handle.

Well I consider my dog to be very good and also the other dogs I hunt with. But a rooster with a broken wing doesn't like to wait around to long.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

More than likely, we will all be shooting steel shot in the next 5-10 years! I don't think we will have a choice. Just have to make the best of it!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In '87 I was hunting at Elgin when I relized I had taken the 20ga shell can for my 12 ga. So had to buy shells there and the only thing they had was 2 3/4" #4 Win. Steel. I took 17 roosters and 1 grouse on that box of shells, most through the IC. All were at normal ranges you'd use for lead. I'm not a good shot by any means but the "differance" is in the shooting and your mind, not the shells IMO. If you convert to steel, which is better for the enviroment, you'll get the hang of it and like it. The only thing, it can be tough on your teeth.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Completely unscientific data

I have been upland hunting the last two seasons with steel. this year I used 3" 2 shot with an IC chokes For early season and 3" 1 shot with IM chokes for late season.

It will fold em up pretty well IMO. Overall flesh damage was no more/ no less than lead.

I shot a rooster a few years back and when it came time to clean it one side of the breast was greenish an the smell almost made me blow lunch. I was told it was gangrene and it was caused from a lead pellet.

Bob


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also shoot steel about 80% of the time. The other 20% i use a load that is 4 shot 2 oz. It blows your shoulder around but it drops roosters way out there. I notice the difference in birs shot by lead and steel. 
I will disagree with the statement about there being the same flesh damage. When i shoot steel i hardly ever pick feathers out of the middle of the breasts. With lead almost every bird has feathers that are pulled into the breasts.

I have good luck with both. I however like shooting 4 shot ultra shok steel 1500fps and knocks them dead at 60 yards. The lead just hits harder further out. 
My .02 $


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

A long the steel shot line....You have to use steel on WPAs when hunting upland birds. While doing this during the late season this year I found a whole bunch of honey holes that very few people hunt...the WPAs. I didn't have any trouble with folding birds with 3" number 1s.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> . I didn't have any trouble with folding birds with 3" number 1s.


No kidding, and wasn't much of the bird left also if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I've had good luck with #2 and #3 steel through my modern guns but still shoot lead through my muzzleloaders and lately my antique hammered black powder powered cartridge shotguns. 
Anyone know where you can get bismuth for reloading? I'd like to try the charcoal burners for waterfowl and stop using lead in them for upland.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

People better get used to shooting non-toxic shot for everything. Lead will be completely banned in the not too distant future. IMO.


----------

